# FS: 90 Gallon Wave tank in pristine condition with new lids



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

For sale is my 90 Gallon Wave tank, 48x20x24 high,it is a stunning tank,and it has to go. Comes with air pump, aquaclear 110, and flourescent light fixture "not pictured" can make a deal with some fishand Decorations and sand , also as Im going to be keeping 50% of the fish in the tank, so it can be added when you come to pickup tank. All are cichlids and clown loaches. Just Pm me and we can discuss details $300.00 I have some pieces of the original stand tried to make a new one out of it but didn't have time all the maple wood is there and included


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Make me an OFFER and Ill throw in a bunch of Bristlenose and Blue Crayfish too


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Bobby,

I thought you were going to keep this?? I would love to have this beauty but my wife is not as understanding as yours.

I'm still working on your Egg Tumbler. I'm trying a new revision for the suction cup assembly. I'll call you once I'm done before dropping it off.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Haha thanks buddy I know I want to keep it but some stuff has to go had a long talk with the wife since im going back to work and all Im keeping my BNP and select cichlids that I love but also going to work on my ray tank so cant have em all lol Thanks for the tumbler


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Price reduced and I'll throw in some decor and sand some fish couple clown loaches plecos and I'll reduce price to 275$


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

I've seen the tank in person.
Looks good!


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

what kinda of original stand you have? How badly was it broken? any pictures? thx


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Well you could repair it comes with tube pipes I can take a pic and post what it comes with


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

what a unique tank, would grab it in a heartbeat buttttttt the old lady just wouldnt understand!!!!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

here is the stand all you need to do is support it better there are extra pieces to this stand ie: extra wood to help it be stronger you have to support the top with new wood on the sides as I dont like the tubes


----------



## jorom31 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a steal...considering you'll have a complete set-up plus the fishes. I've seen this tank with variety of peacocks, loaches and BNP yesterday, ...I wish I could grab this one but just don't have enough room....Good Luck on your sale...


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bobby, just PMed you.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Wave fish tank is now sold to MOLOTO Thanks buddy


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

great deal!
Looks like he managed to convince his wife after all 

Share your secret with us all


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

I have to give up my 55 gallon in order to make room for the 90 gal. 

Looks like I'll be putting the 55 up for sale very, very soon.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

MOLOTO said:


> I have to give up my 55 gallon in order to make room for the 90 gal.
> 
> Looks like I'll be putting the 55 up for sale very, very soon.


You can build a stank to stack the two


----------

